# Oromocto Legion Destroyed by Fire



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2010)

I have no link for this, having heard it on the radio this morning.  The legion in Oromocto was burnt to the ground in a fire overnight.  Restigouche Road is still close as they put out stubborn hot-spots.

UPDATE:
Here is a link I found:
Here


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2010)

A bit more here:


> The Oromocto Fire Department is investigating a major fire that destroyed the Royal Canadian Legion late Thursday evening.
> 
> Fire crews were called to the legion located on Restigouche Road just before 11:30 on Thursday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Anti-Royal (11 Jun 2010)

A damn shame . . . a lot of good post-Remembrance Day parade memories from that Legion hall.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2010)

Oh my. This truely sucks. This is the legion that I originally joined way back in the late 80s. Besides still being a very busy establishment, it was home to much and many treasured memorabilia.

I hope this particular phoenix will rise from the ashes.

Edited to add the google street view link of the Legion.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?layer=c&cbll=45.842682,-66.503149&cbp=12,,,1,&cid=14182971979357750293&q=oromocto%20legion&ved=0CBkQ2wU&sa=X&ei=lTMSTJuICaXqNbvKhOcC


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jun 2010)

Damn shame. Apparently the Natural Resources Ministry has deployed wildlife control specialists to find a new place for all the now homeless Cougar...  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Jun 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Damn shame. Apparently the Natural Resources Ministry has deployed wildlife control specialists to find a new place for all the now homeless Cougar...  ;D



Little early in the thread to start with the gallows humour isn't it?

I to have spent many a post November 11th day parades celebrations in the place. It was home to a lot of cool memorabilia that has been lost for ever along with the memories


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jun 2010)

Here is what the site looks like now..... pic was taken via my crackberry.....


----------



## PanaEng (11 Jun 2010)

Pretty sad spectacle.
Went to sour grape for a coffee and internet at 9 in the morning and the fire guys were still putting out smoldering bits and investigating the origin.
An anonymous source (but very reliable) indicated that it was arson and that they may have a suspect already and looking for some others - can't say more than that, sorry.

about the cougar comment... yeah it made me chuckle... still sad at the loss though, so, maybe it helps...

cheers,
Frank


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jun 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Little early in the thread to start with the gallows humour isn't it?



Oh, you have nooooo idea.... (said in Campy British falsetto accent)


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2010)

"Oromocto legion destroyed by 'suspicious' fire":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2010/06/11/nb-oromocto-fire-legion-647.html


----------



## 57Chevy (11 Jun 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "Oromocto legion destroyed by 'suspicious' fire":
> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2010/06/11/nb-oromocto-fire-legion-647.html



 :alarm: One just has to take the time to read the comments posted below the news article.
            Some people are real lamebrains


----------



## mariomike (11 Jun 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> :alarm: One just has to take the time to read the comments posted below the news article.
> Some people are real lamebrains



Here's one: "G20 Protesters?"


----------



## TN2IC (12 Jun 2010)

The fire that destroyed the Royal Canadian Legion branch in Oromocto, N.B., was deliberately set, police say. 



District 2 RCMP said they have identified a person of interest in the case, but no charges have been laid.

Thursday's fire is believed to have started in the rear of the building and spread quickly. By the time firefighters arrived, there was little they could do to save the building.



Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2010/06/12/nb-legion-fire-set.html#ixzz0qes3e9sF


----------



## Lance Wiebe (12 Jun 2010)

Arson, and the culprit is in hospital with multiple burns.  Part of me (a large part) hopes that he suffers for a very long time.


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2010)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> Arson, and the culprit is in hospital with multiple burns.  Part of me (a large part) hopes that he suffers for a very long time.



Well, that sucks for him/her, BUT there was staff in the Legion locking it up who this asshat put at risk too --- arson and attempted murder sounds good in my books.


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2010)

Well, nothing confirming anyone with possibly-related burns is in hospital, but the last sentence hints that they do have plans to rebuild. I am glad to see that; this legion was instrumental in providing scholarships to graduates, sponsorships to all kinds of kids' sports teams, service & support to volunteer organizations, meeting places for community activities on top of all the great service and support they provide to Veterans and their families.



> The fire that destroyed the Royal Canadian Legion branch in Oromocto, N.B., was deliberately set, police say.
> 
> District 2 RCMP said they have identified a person of interest in the case, but no charges have been laid.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2010/06/12/nb-legion-fire-set.html#ixzz0qf5qkdml


----------



## mariomike (12 Jun 2010)

"We received a call shortly after the fire call of a person who had been burned," O'Malley said. "That individual is in hospital and we feel those two events are related. The call for the burnt person was a 9-1-1 call, same as the fire, and they occurred one right after another.":
http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/front/article/1091476

http://www.cbc.ca/photogallery/fullscreen.html?dataPath=/photogallery/regions/newbrunswick/gallery_3506/xml/gallery_3506.xml&startImage=10


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Jun 2010)

I noticed a comment beneath the news article that states:
  
"the last Pipe and Drum Band in the province of NB - and it is a great band that has now lost much of it's equipment in the fire." 

Along with the building, I'm hoping this can be rectified  iper: iper: iper:


added ( I love the Pipes and Drums )


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jun 2010)

I went by today and took some photos.  I may upload them soon enough.  As for now, there is definitely more than one pipe band in NB.


----------



## 57Chevy (12 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I went by today and took some photos.  I may upload them soon enough.  As for now, there is definitely more than one pipe band in NB.



I kinda figured that  ;D
along with the crap comments.........misinformed ones
but I hope they get new band equipment just the same
 :cheers:


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jun 2010)

For me, the loss would not be the memories, but the one-of-a-kind historical artifacts/collection lost forever, which can never be replaced.

A dark day.

OWDU


----------



## Wookilar (12 Jun 2010)

I was shocked when I drove by the other day. Must have been under a rock because I had no idea, I just wanted to go to Timmies.

Damn shame, a lot of artifacts in there. Always had a great Christmas party in the hall.

Wook


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jun 2010)

Finally got the photos uploaded, etc:


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Jun 2010)

Does anyone have any pics of this RCL before the fire??

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jun 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any pics of this RCL before the fire??
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> OWDU



Wes you can go to google maps and type in Oromocto Legion, then go to street view.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Jun 2010)

ArmyVern posted the link here, on the first page.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Is there a link to any pics of historical items lost? If not, does anyone have any memories of these items, or one in particular?

Again, cheers,

Wes


----------



## TN2IC (13 Jun 2010)

I hope his scars won't go away. Let it haunt him for the rest of the reject's life. I have no room for dumbasses like him.  :yellow:


----------



## BillN (13 Jun 2010)

Wes,

The last time I was in that Legion (1986) it was full of Black Watch items from the days when 1st & 2nd BW were stationed there.  I'm sure that a lot of RCR items would have been added over time as well.

Bill

Edit for cr*p spelling!



			
				Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Is there a link to any pics of historical items lost? If not, does anyone have any memories of these items, or one in particular?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Jun 2010)

For all you wonder it seems that:


Oromocto legion to rebuild after arson
Members hope to have new building up by Remembrance Day
Last Updated: Monday, June 14, 2010 | 3:30 PM AT .
CBC News  






The RCMP say the Oromocto legion was deliberately set on fire on Thursday. There have been no arrests but police have identified possible suspects. (CBC) 

Royal Canadian Legion members in Oromocto are hoping that by Remembrance Day they'll have rebuilt their legion hall, which was devastated by an arsonist late Thursday evening.

The fire erupted just before midnight and was discovered by a bartender.

Fire crews from Oromocto, Fredericton and New Maryland came to help battle the fire, but within a few hours, the structure was destroyed.

RCMP confirmed on the weekend that the fire was deliberately set.

Gone with the building are all the medals, pictures and other valuable memorabilia.

'Our dream is to have something up and functional by Remembrance Day.'
— Rev. Lisa Greenwood

Rev. Lisa Greenwood, a legion member and a retired military chaplain, said the loss and the news that the fire was set by an arsonist have been hard for everyone in the community.

"Our dream is to have something up and functional by Remembrance Day — that would be quite nice," Greenwood said.

Greenwood, who served on the legion's executive three times, said the outpouring of support has been overwhelming.

"We will be rebuilding. People will rally up," she said.

RCMP said they are investigating more than one person. However, they wouldn't confirm that one of the suspects was injured in the fire.

"I cannot confirm anything at this point with regards to the suspects without divulging crucial information that would be part of the investigation," RCMP Cpl. Yann Audoux said.

Audoux said RCMP are hoping for tips from the public.

The legion branch is located near CFB Gagetown.


----------



## mariomike (9 Jul 2010)

Friday, July 9, 2010 
"RCMP arrest man in Oromocto Legion fire":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2010/07/09/nb-oromocto-legion-fire-rcmp-arrest-1033.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Sep 2010)

This from the Fredericton _Daily Gleaner_:


> Oromocto's Royal Canadian Legion is considering a novel approach to replacing its destroyed building.
> 
> Branch No. 93 President Harold Perrin said the legion is looking at an offer that would see the military donate land and build a single-storey structure in the town. Once constructed, it would be leased back to the organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2010)

This is an interesting move.  Perhaps this is a way someone has thought up to eventually move the Messes off the Bases and into the local community, and open to all Serving and Former members.  Indeed an interesting thought.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2011)

Reviving necrothread with the latest....


> Veterans held a ceremony in Oromocto on Thursday to mark the site of the town's new legion, replacing the building that was destroyed by fire in 2010.
> 
> The Oromocto legion, was destroyed in June 2010, during a major fire. Fire crews from Oromocto, Fredericton and New Maryland all came to help fight the blaze, but within a few hours, the structure was destroyed.
> 
> ...


CBC.ca, 22 Sept 11


----------

